# Mobile wheels for Lathe?



## randyrls (Aug 4, 2010)

Does anyone have ideas for putting wheels on a set of cast iron legs to make a lathe mobile?  Lathe weighs about 180 lbs.  (81 Kilos)

I saw an episode of New Yankee Workshop that featured a rolling work table with retractable wheels so I'm off to search the hinterlands of the internet.... :wink:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 4, 2010)

These may not fit, but I've used them on my Shopsmith for >25 yrs.  Work great.

http://www.shopsmith.com/ownersite/catalog/markvcasters.htm


----------



## DJS588 (Aug 4, 2010)

You might also want to look at the Power Tool Mobile Base from Rockler
#92051


----------



## Nate Davey (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a Jet 1642 EVS.  Just got my Carrymasters in.  The wheels retract and set on a rubber foot.  I found them here.
http://mjvail.com/store/product_inf..._id=1&osCsid=77464fb6e8bad246021ad4ef547c69e7


----------



## moke (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a Delta Midi lathe.  I bought their stand.  It has 3/8 adjustable feet.  I went to an internet site   http://www.servicecaster.com/?gclid=CKjixYTOn6ECFRkBiQod1gnfxw 

I was sort of confused because they have an unbelievable amount of wheels and casters, so I called and they hooked me up with wheels that replaced the feet.  They are double lock, and work very well.  Actually I have added the bed extension and stand extension to that since and it is awesome. 
The lathe is probably 2 inches higher now, so sometimes I stand on two matts stacked, and it is just fine, but lately I have just adjusted to the extra hieght and never really noticed it lately.
Mike


----------



## sefali (Aug 4, 2010)

BRobbins629 said:


> These may not fit, but I've used them on my Shopsmith for >25 yrs.  Work great.
> 
> http://www.shopsmith.com/ownersite/catalog/markvcasters.htm



I had a similar train of thought. You could also use these:

.

That's a set I sold a little while ago. Both styles let the tool rest on the floor when not in use, and lift it up when needed. Simple foot activation. I have both styles available, if you're interested


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Wheels on stand*

I have made a frame of 2X4 put the castors on them and then mounted the stand.  It makes the stand a little taller than it would otherwise be but I think most of the stands are a little low anyway...works for me.


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 5, 2010)

I use a stand from Rikon that would fit many lathes and I mounted these casters with are very solid. www.woodcraft.com/Catalog/ProductPage.aspx?prodid=22733&ss=09f3a703-5b5e-4cd5-aad1-f1f0c1c26e99  so that it locks very solidly when turning.


----------



## randyrls (Aug 6, 2010)

sefali said:


> I had a similar train of thought. You could also use these:
> View attachment 34083.
> 
> That's a set I sold a little while ago. Both styles let the tool rest on the floor when not in use, and lift it up when needed. Simple foot activation. I have both styles available, if you're interested



Yussef;   I sent you a PM...  Can we get together?


----------



## Nate Davey (Aug 6, 2010)

I just put these, Carrymaster AC-330, on my lathe and like them so far.  They also help me level it out.


----------



## BigShed (Aug 6, 2010)

Nate Davey said:


> I just put these, Carrymaster AC-330, on my lathe and like them so far.  They also help me level it out.



Nate, by how much do these raise the height of your lathe?


----------



## Nate Davey (Aug 6, 2010)

about 3.5".  I'm 5'11" and the lathe was a couple inches low before I added the casters.  With the 3/4" horse stall matts to stand on it should be just about right.


----------



## BigShed (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks, there was precious little info on their website.


----------



## Nate Davey (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah, I had to sort out how to mount them.  The casters come with a removable 12mm bolt with an allen head in the end.  I think I was suppose to tap the hole, thread in the bolt and use the nut as a stop nut, if that makes sense.  I didn't do that, I bottomed out the bolt in the caster, used a washer and tightened the nut down.  They also make a ratcheting version, but this one is simple enough to use.


----------

